# A rare sanderianum hybrid-Paph. Ultor



## ORG (Aug 27, 2008)

Some weeks ago a very old hybrid of the genus _Paphiopedilum _ came in flower, the cross between _Paph. sanderianum_ and _Paph_. _lawrenceanum_, the _*Paph*_*. Ultor*. The frist time this hybrid flowerd 1903 in the collection of YOUNG.







Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2008)

This is quite nice. It should be in more collections. Nice dark pouch & long, slightly twisted petals.


----------



## Candace (Aug 27, 2008)

The staminode is very eye-catching on this one.


----------



## Heather (Aug 27, 2008)

It's certainly interesting. I agree on the staminode for sure.


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 27, 2008)

Very lovely!

Nice width on the petals!

:clap::clap:


----------



## Roy (Aug 27, 2008)

I definitely like this hybrid.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 28, 2008)

This is one of the better clones of this cross, at least, of what I've seen


----------



## John M (Aug 28, 2008)

That's very striking Olaf! Normally, I don't like the sanderianum crosses with anything but other long petalled species or hybrids. However, this is an exception. It is stunning!


----------



## paphjoint (Aug 28, 2008)

Lovely and so the historical aspect too


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 28, 2008)

I would not have expected something this nice! 
Has Ultor been used much in past breeding? I have to wonder what was appealing to growers/hobbyists back then? Just think where sand X's would be today if someone took this one & ran with it!


----------



## toddybear (Aug 28, 2008)

A beauty!


----------



## ORG (Sep 3, 2008)

Today I had the possibility to make some more pictures of Paph. Ultor in the nursery of Franz Glanz in Unterwössen











Best greetings 

Olaf

In the past no hybrid was made with this cross.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2008)

Olaf, you are making me very envious.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 4, 2008)

Those are on 2 spikes right..? For a moment I thought there was only ONE spike..


----------



## swamprad (Sep 4, 2008)

Beautiful and very interesting!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 4, 2008)

One in a millon clone! This has to be a rare one. I can remember this cross being remade shorty after the rediscovery of sandie but never saw flowers of this quality.


----------



## Roy (Sep 4, 2008)

The foliage is looks to be very pretty also. Remarkable plant.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 6, 2008)

Great! Very cool!!!!!!!


----------



## GuRu (Sep 7, 2008)

Candace said:


> The staminode is very eye-catching on this one.


Not only the staminode but also the colouration with the contrast between dark maroon and light yellow green. 
This seems to be a very good exemplar of this cross.
Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 19, 2009)

wow, had never expected this hybrid to be so impressive... a pitty it is not made more often... How large is this plant? I cannot estimate it from the picture...


----------



## emydura (Jan 19, 2009)

I have this hybrid. The sanderianum parent is "Jacobs Ladder". One growth is flowering size. If it turns out half this good I'll be happy. 

David


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 19, 2009)

Olaf,

Just spectacular! Thanks for sharing!

You can send me the plant next week! LOL


----------

